# How to change lights from 10am-10pm to 5am-5pm



## chiefMOJOrisin (Feb 27, 2007)

What would be the best, least stressful way to change my light cycle to turn on at 5am instead of 10am??

My plants are on day 15 of 12/12 so they are vunerable to hermie now.  Or so I hear.  The reason I need to change them is because, at first my mother never came near where I have the grow room.  I live in her basement (i'm only 21) and so does my cat.  My cat just had kittens (this morn) so my mom is most likely going to go downstairs to see them and what have you.  Anyone who has half a brain can tell that somethings up when they go in one of the rooms in my basement.  The closet it bleeding light and the hum of fans and ballasts can be heard.  HOwever, none of this can be detected from the outside, or any other part of my house.  Anyway...my mom dukes gets home from work around 5 so i figured if I start the lights at 5am and have them turn off at 5... right before/when she gets home.  So when she goes down there....no suspicion will arise.  And she don't go down there before she goes to work cuz she knows I'll get pissed if she wakes me up before 8.

So basically my question is how I should go about making the change?  Ideally I would like to just switch it straight up.  But i don't wanna stress out my babies.  They have hermie in their genes too so, ya know.  

Would it be best to go 10-10, 9-9, 8-8, 7-7, etc....?  Is hour increments too much??  Half hour, two hours??

I dont wanna have to fight my mom....


----------



## Dada (Feb 27, 2007)

Is that your cat in the avatar? It's a cute one -- is it the one who had kittens? Let me get this straight -- you are growing weed in your Mom's house and she doesn't know about it? That's bad karma, man, and might get you in trouble. Worse, it might get *her* in trouble. You owe it to her to get her permission for this grow and then you won't have to worry about adjusting the lights.


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2007)

If you're growing in _your_ "Mothers" house, without her knowledge/permission, you are risking her fredom AND her property. She could be jailed and her home confiscated, even if she has absolutely no knowlwdge of it.
  IMHO..that isn't being a very respectable or loveing sibling. 
Get your own place, run your own risks. That is your perogative, but to put your Mother in such a position is unacceptable ..IMHO..


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Feb 28, 2007)

thats great guys, but i didn't ask if i should be growing in my mother's house.  obviously i know i shouldn't.  i shouldn't even smoke weed.  but i do.  and my mom doesn't ask questions when she smokes my weed. 

but thanks for your "humble" opinions.  and thanks opencountry for actually answering my question


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Mar 5, 2007)

awesome!  i've been waiting almost a year for my "reputation" points to move. looks like I'm still trying to find a forum that is close to overgrow.....

obviously not this one.... people are too concerned with other peoples business to keep it on a pot level


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2007)

> awesome! i've been waiting almost a year for my "reputation" points to move. looks like I'm still trying to find a forum that is close to overgrow.....
> 
> obviously not this one.... people are too concerned with other peoples business to keep it on a pot level


 
This is a community for helping fellow growers out. You were given good sound advice and it was just pointed out that you may be get your mother into trouble. 

You made this other peoples business when you asked for help.

Ungratefulness will get you nowhere


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2007)

> ooks like I'm still trying to find a forum that is close to overgrow.....
> 
> obviously not this one.


"Obviously"..and we wear _that_ badge with honor...
but keep looking..


> but i didn't ask if i should be growing in my mother's house.


..sometimes good advice doesn't require solicitation..
It is "your" decision cheif, and not any of "my" business. However, if I choose to not help you, I hope you understand.


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Mar 5, 2007)

ur wrong too.  i asked about lights...not about my mom.  not that i need to explain myself....but.....

i don't want my mom to find the bud...not because she'll get pissed and throw me out....but because she will want to get down on it.   we've grown together before but its hard because she feels she's entitled to more cuz its her house. But i do all the work.  Anyway.....all of u can bite me.


----------



## chiefMOJOrisin (Mar 5, 2007)

oh...and i didn't preface my posts with, HICK....can you answer....

you took it upon yourself to reply


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 28, 2009)

chiefMOJOrisin said:
			
		

> ur wrong too.  i asked about lights...not about my mom.  not that i need to explain myself....but.....
> 
> i don't want my mom to find the bud...not because she'll get pissed and throw me out....but because she will want to get down on it.   we've grown together before but its hard because she feels she's entitled to more cuz its her house. But i do all the work.  Anyway.....all of u can bite me.



he a savage


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry but I would agree with her sense of entitlement you are growing in her house jmo.


----------



## jb247 (Apr 28, 2009)

See ya, wouldn't wanna be ya...

j.b.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 28, 2009)

what you guys didnt notice this threads over 
2 years old? lol. Guys 21 he shouldnt have been growing
in his moms house. get out of the basement
and make somethin of yourself!


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh man that just made this even more funny I'm :rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats a riot. 
Chief probably begging mommy to borrow her credit card to buy some beans.
Mom sayin, "Now Chiefiepoo. Did you do all your chores?"


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Apr 29, 2009)

So now he's 23 and living in moms basement. Over under on number of cats he has I'll take over 10. Also I'm guessing he is at level 98 of WOW. Plus he doesnt tell his mom because she'll  pinch his bud?... I think I get why he's pissy. "Mom r my hot pockets done?"


The internets, no matter how old **** is still funny

"she thinks she deserves more because its her house" thats almost signature worthy.


----------



## LassChance (Apr 29, 2009)

chiefMOJOrisin said:
			
		

> awesome!  i've been waiting almost a year for my "reputation" points to move. looks like I'm still trying to find a forum that is close to overgrow.....
> 
> obviously not this one.... people are too concerned with other peoples business to keep it on a pot level



Perhaps you need a place where there are more mindless, self-centered juveniles and fewer adults with common sense and integrity. I expect you should have no trouble finding one.

You're the kind of kid that gives parents nightmares, high blood pressure and ulcers.  If you take a bust and your mother loses her home, Im sure you'll be fine--there are a plethora of other ppeople's basements to live in. An alternative might be, get a job, get your OWN place and put nobody but yourself at risk, just like a big boy.

LassChance


----------



## LassChance (Apr 29, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> what you guys didnt notice this threads over
> 2 years old? lol. Guys 21 he shouldnt have been growing
> in his moms house. get out of the basement
> and make somethin of yourself!



Hmm.  Which begs the question, HOW does a two year old post GET into the NEW POSTS thread?


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, guess he got the picture and stopped getting his mom into trouble!

But I would like to hear your oppinoins about what he's actually asking. How do you change your lightcycle? Been thinking about it myself, since we canged to summertime. I guess small steps are the way to go if you really had to do it, like move it forward/backward 15 min/day or something like that. Shouldn't stress the plant too much.

Take care
/k


----------



## D3 (Apr 29, 2009)

Go back to overgrow! 21, still living with mama in a basement with a bunch of cats. Do you think he uses the litterbox? Licks or wipes when he's done?


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 29, 2009)

why would you want to adjust you on/off times that much?  if your worried about light leaks then seal it up.  if light gets out then so does the smell, unless you have one hell of an exhaust fan.

DADDYLUV, why did you revive this post?  are you chiefMOJOrisin in disguise?

SSH


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> why would you want to adjust you on/off times that much?  if your worried about light leaks then seal it up.  if light gets out then so does the smell, unless you have one hell of an exhaust fan.
> 
> DADDYLUV, why did you revive this post?  are you chiefMOJOrisin in disguise?
> 
> SSH


 lol im not dawg.  but are you?


----------

